# what do you think this paint is?



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I am not sure but I think a medicine hat isn't connected to any other color on the head. I could be wrong.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Neither. The reason being is half his face is colored. You may only see it on one side, but that doesn't make him a war bonnet or a medicine hat paint. 

I would call him a Tovero.


----------



## down2earth1928 (Dec 14, 2010)

ok,thanks


----------



## Belle (Dec 28, 2010)

Depending what colour his Sire and Dam are ..I had a gelding..His sire was Sorrel Overo and his mother was a Bay tobiano.He was registered a bay Tobero..???When i asked why Tobero and not Tovero ..I was told because one parent was Tobiano he was Tobero ...if both parents were overo he would be Tovero..Please feel free to correct me if I am wrong..Just relaying what i ws told from his Breeder..I have attached a picture of Bobbyjoe...He has now been sold on..


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Erm. There are four choices with APHA. Soild breeding stock, Overo, Tovero, and Tobiano. There is no such thing as Tobero.

Tovero is a catch all term for anything that can't be overo or tobiano. 

Belle I would bet dollars to donuts that your guy was registered as a tovero.


----------



## Belle (Dec 28, 2010)

NdAppy,
I have his rego papers in front of me and Yep he is registered Tobero..
Mind you I am from Australia ...Different rego rules???
Maybe our rego system is a little bit different form your in the States..

Funny aye..You would thing that it would be the same her and over there..


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I would say it is a typo tbh. V is next to B after all.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

ooked up the AU Paint horse association. Looks like what they/you call a tobero is the same as what the US considers a tovero -

PHAA Horse Registration Guidelines


> *Tobero*
> (pronounced: tow bair' oh)
> The Board of Directors has agreed that the progeny of a registered Tobiano and a registered Overo, that displays both colour patterns, is to be known as a "Tobero", and will be recorded as such on its Registration Papers and in the PHAA Stud Book.
> 
> ...


APHA.Com - Tobiano Pattern


> *Tovero
> * _(pronounced: tow vair' oh)_
> Dark pigmentation around the ears, which may expand to cover the forehead and/or eyes.
> One or both eyes blue.
> ...


In other words tovero = tobero it seems.


ETA - Just FYI, the top two pics in the AU c/p would more then likely be registered as tobianos in the US.


----------



## Belle (Dec 28, 2010)

Chiilaa, If you go to the PHAA webite and go to the Studbook and put in 7641 Bobbys rego number or his full sister 6938 you will see that Tobero horses do exist in Australia...
KPM Switched On...Aussie National Halter Champion x3 is a Tobero Stallion. His sire is Switch Hitter for USA. www.kmppaints.com.au

I dont think it is a typo..as there are way too many horses registered as Tobero's in Australia..


----------



## Belle (Dec 28, 2010)

NdAppy,
You would think that as we here in Aus are a so called Affiliated with the Apha we would have the same sort of rules...ect..

This will make you laught ...

Here when we show at local show ..We do not need to wear chaps as it states in the AQHA ( aussie) rules that its not mandatory BUT 
when we show at a Paint National Show or State Show with American judges we swap to American Paint horse rules and must wear chaps. ( personally i think that if you show at a national level you should be wearing chaps for western anyway).
So my Hobby horse chaps barely get used..
No one elase wears chaps at our local show ..so i keep mine in the cupboard safe and sound..
are you dumbfounded??


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Thats so interesting! I have never heard of a Tobero!


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

NdAppy said:


> A Tobero horse is a combination of Tobiano and Overo patterns only. In Australia a Sabino/Tobiano or Splashed White/Tobiano combination is NOT termed Tobero.http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/what-do-you-think-paint-74362/#ixzz19aEAcvb2​


I find this a bit odd, since ALL of the horses in that "Tobero" diagram are blatantly Splash or Sabino as well.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Quixotic said:


> I find this a bit odd, since ALL of the horses in that "Tobero" diagram are blatantly Splash or Sabino as well.


In Australia the breed shows still lump buckskin in with dun. We are backward ****.


----------



## Belle (Dec 28, 2010)

Chaiilaa i agree with you totally...
AG Shows make me laugh in my area as you will have a Buckskin and a Palamino class..Neither of them are a breed, They are a colour. So you will have a QH up against a Mini ..I understand Pallys and Buckskins have a coloured Registry that they can register with ..but i have always found it weird...


----------

